# Canine Behaviorist resources



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I totally get the cost factor! I'm certainly no expert and haven't seen you and your pups in action but it sort of sounds like the base factor could be fear motivated. Maybe this would be the criteria for youtube searches? Or how to build confidence?
I know that kikopup is my favorite but there are several good videos on the reactive behaviors and it's all about clicker training. 
As far as obedience, sometimes a good instructor can see something you are doing that is contributing to the behavior so maybe a new class with a different instructor? Or possible enroll in agility training? It's supposed to help build confidence and helps with working as a team. I can't keep up with the chihuahua so not about to take on a golden!
Connie Cleveland has a really great set of instructional training and it's not terribly expensive. I don't even have a way to watch mine anymore so if you want to borrow just pm where to send. But if you join up with her she provides massive support, online instructions, always responds with concerns and even has onlines group discussion type classes. This could be a very valuable resource. I hope this helps, sounds like you have your hands full.


----------



## LBP (Dec 31, 2017)

Removed and moved to another category.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

LBP... find another breeder! No well bred golden should have aggression issues. And certainly shouldn't breed a dog that does. 

Whoever you choose to purchase from make sure they have hip/elbow, heart by cardio and current eye exams on both parents... it's good to have this info for several generations! All these exams should be filed and visible on the OFA.com database.


----------



## LBP (Dec 31, 2017)

I apologize, I should have been more clear. The aggression is to other female dogs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

LBP said:


> I apologize, I should have been more clear. The aggression is to other female dogs.


You should still find another breeder. The bitch can and probably will pass genetic aggression to her puppies, and it is not fixable. You do not want to get a puppy from the litter and find out at a year old they have serious aggression issues.This dog should not be bred.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I dk what bitch this is- and I applaud the breeder for trying to be sure she's not putting aggression issues in pet homes- but the reality is the bitch should not be bred. What if they are all tested possibly aggressive? Temperament is absolutely heritable, there is no question in my mind on that piece. 

Questionable behavior/temperament is as big a deal to most breeders as structure. It just is.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

We just completed a Reactive Rover class with Rey. The class left us with so much information and many techniques to use in various situations. I will look at the information sheets when I get home so I can give a few specific things that might help your dogs. 

I know cost is a pretty big factor, but gaining information, even from Fenzi Dog Sports Academy might be helpful. I did the Reactive Rover class at a local facility and had Rey with me in class, but we have been using the techniques with both dogs at home.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you guys 
I’m going to go and take a look at the suggestions. 

Penny’s issues I’m sure are fear. She has always been shy around other dogs. She is great around others so long as everyone is leashed and under control. I don’t need her to be a social butterfly but I’m sure there are things I can do to help her out. 
Ted is really friendly and social off leash. And we have come a looooong way with his issues. It was any dog sound would set him off in a frenzy. We are now able to pass across the street without s fuss about 90% of the time. His issues started after he got fixed. We could walk next to a dog barking behind a fence without so much as a care before that. Oh well. 

The up side is at 2 we are down to just a few issues with them.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a fear aggressive GSD, and the money I spent was worth every penny and peace of mind. I had a dog that I had full control of in those situations in probably six weeks. I never trusted him 100 percent, but he became a different dog.

The behaviorist told me that he was reacting to body language and the smell of fear. He actually reacted first to dogs or people that were afraid of him. I got the name of the behaviorist from calling my local veterinary school.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

If I get some extra $$ I’d probably get one. 
Husband recently left his last job after 18 mo of them regularly not getting a full 40 hours. He was on furlow for 9 weeks over the winter. 
New job is nice and steady so far but the promised overtime hasn’t happened. I tanked our savings trying to get through the last job. 

Free or inexpensive is the option right now. We don’t technically pay for their obedience training. It’s through 4-H. While maybe not the best, going to regular group class really has been great. I just have to fill in the blanks at home.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

FDSA has some really great classes that *may* be able to help you. Bronze auditing classes are $65 for 6 weeks, but there is a forum where the Gold people post videos of their dogs and get feedback from the instructor. The forum is available for a few weeks after the class ends and the class stays in your library for a year after the class. It's hard to explain but basically if you buy a class in February 2018, you'll have that class in your library until February 2019. If you buy another class in October 2018, you'll have both classes in your library until October 2019. If you don't buy another class in the year timeframe, the classes in your library disappear and you either have to buy a library pass to get them back OR buy another class. There's a scholarship option too, for 50% off one Bronze class. There's some rules for that which you can read on the FDSA website.

In June, they are offering a Management for Reactive Dogs class, and a Fix-It: Effective Behavior Change class which might be of use to you. You can read the blurbs on the website and contact the instructors (or Denise Fenzi) if you have questions/want to know if the class will fit your needs.

I've always found the FDSA instructors to be very competent and knowledgeable and have always learned a great deal from them for a really good price. Something to check out for sure! Here's the link to their website: https://fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Ohhh. That sounds promising. And potentially in budget. 

Thank you. I’ll go and take a look. 

Neither of them are horrible at this point. But I know there is more I could be doing and would like to work on it now while they are still relatively young and not wait around until I’ve got $$.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Of course! It's definitely better to work on any potential issues now before it gets worse too. I hope FDSA has something for you.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

The reactive dog course looks promising. Hopefully build on what I’ve been working on already. 
I think I’ll go ahead and give it a try. 
If I like the set up I may try some of the other stuff they offer.


----------

